# metallic gift wrapping paper



## JB_In_Fla (Dec 11, 2008)

Was in the store, and saw this cheap, $3.99 roll of wrapping paper.  Can one use this for mylar?  It didn't say it was mylar, felt plastic like but was very thin.  It was shiny metal with a pretty reflective surface.  Anyone try this stuff?  Is it flammable?  Does it work? Does it last?  Thanks.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 11, 2008)

*idk sorry ,,,but at a guess if it says paper then i would think it as flammable ,,,,:48: *


----------



## mendo local (Dec 11, 2008)

Probably flammable, but so is everything else in a grow room. Id say give it a shot. For the price, you cant go wrong. Let us know if it works. Grow On!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *idk sorry ,,,but at a guess if it says paper then i would think it as flammable ,,,,:48: *


 

:yeahthat:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 20, 2008)

Hold it over a lighter and test it :hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 20, 2008)

IMO the description gives it away

*Wrapping Paper* 

If your on a budget, go for the plain jane simple and cheap option of flat white paint.................................:aok:


----------

